# Rodzina Gentoo Gnu Linux

## StuffProvider

Witam!

Przyszedł mi do głowy pewnie ciekawy pomysł na promocję Gentoo w sieci.

Jeśli macie konto w serwisie nasza-klasa dodajcie do znajomych Gentoo 

```
http://nasza-klasa.pl/profile/8111822
```

.

Pokażmy Światu ilu nas jest, byc może któryś z naszych znajomych zainteresuje się ów genialnym systemem.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## SlashBeast

Dostałem zaproszenie więc zaakceptowałem je, ale jakoś średnio mi się podoba ten pomysł. Generalnie chociaz zmien z GENTOO GNU LINUX na Gentoo GNU/Linux.

----------

## Belliash

Nie lepiej stworzyc klase?

----------

## matiit

Może szkołę gentoo i odpowiednie klasy...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sebas86

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Może szkołę gentoo i odpowiednie klasy... 

 

Dokładnie, dużo lepszy pomysł,a do znajomych to mogę pingwinka dodać.  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> Może szkołę gentoo i odpowiednie klasy... 

 

a do jakiej klasy to bym sie kwalifikowal?  :Razz: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Do klasy osobliwości.  :Smile: 

----------

## dadzior

Właśnie, moim zdaniem klasa też będzie lepsza, bo będzie zawsze na wierzchu  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

Pozwolicie ze wyraze swoja opinie.

Sam mam konto na naszej klasie. Lecz tylko po to by znalezc starych znajomych z liceum i podstawowki. Nie rozumiem ludzi, ktory dodaja sie do jakich klanow, klubow itp., lub scigaja sie jak szczury w labiryncie po kawalek sera, kto bedzie mial wiecej znajomych. ZENADA.

Potem slysze skargi ze mu na GG/mail przychodzi coraz wiecej spamu.

Ja mam ok 60 znajomych z ww. szkol + rodzina, nikogo wiecej.

Co do pomyslu: jak Wam sie podoba to czemu tak nie zrobic? Tylko ja wg wlasnych zasad nie przystapie do tej szkoly/klasy/klubu.

----------

## Poe

powiem tak, co to jest w ogole nasza-klasa?  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> powiem tak, co to jest w ogole nasza-klasa? 

 

nasza-klapa chyba

----------

## argasek

nasz-lag  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

jak zwał tak zwał  :Wink: 

----------

## karaluch

Podpisuje sie pod stwierdzeniem ze nasza-klasa to vortal uczniow i absolwentow. Aby odnowic stare znajomosci. Nie po to aby wymyslac dla lewo i prawo poronione wynalazki jak "szkola prania w rzece", sorry ale widzac szkole/klase gentoo kwalifikuje ja do takiego samego pudelka ze spamem.

Co do "nasza-klapa" to ja mam wielki szacunek do ludzi ktorzy to zrobili, ciekawe jakie serwery poradza sobie z ruchem 10 milionow userow.

----------

## Dagger

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Pozwolicie ze wyraze swoja opinie.
> 
> Sam mam konto na naszej klasie. Lecz tylko po to by znalezc starych znajomych z liceum i podstawowki. Nie rozumiem ludzi, ktory dodaja sie do jakich klanow, klubow itp., lub scigaja sie jak szczury w labiryncie po kawalek sera, kto bedzie mial wiecej znajomych. ZENADA.
> 
> Potem slysze skargi ze mu na GG/mail przychodzi coraz wiecej spamu.
> ...

 

w pelni sie pod tym podpisuje i podzielam Twoja opinie!

poza_tym osobiscie zalamany jestem dzialaniem tego servisu. W mojej pracy mamy ponad 10cio krotnie wieksze obciazenie niz cala nasza-klapa i lag nie jest wiekszy niz 2sec.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## karaluch

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> poza_tym osobiscie zalamany jestem dzialaniem tego servisu. W mojej pracy mamy ponad 10cio krotnie wieksze obciazenie niz cala nasza-klapa i lag nie jest wiekszy niz 2sec.

 

Tylko z ciekawosci pytam, gdzie jest takie obziazenie. Pracujesz w Home.pl :)

----------

## sza_ry

Skoro to jest OT w OT to i ja się dołączę;

karaluch: Dagger ma w opisie UK, dlaczego myślisz że home.pl jest w UK  :Wink: 

----------

## Dagger

pracuje w firmie, ktora zajmuje sie badaniami rynku internetowego. Z naszych uslug korzysta polowa potentatow na runku uk i bardzo wiele firm z europy i stanow.

Karaluch: zastanow sie prosze czasami zanim cos powiesz ^_^

----------

## karaluch

Ucinajac moja dyskusje z Daggerem moge tylko powiedziec przepraszam za niedopatrzenie ale na swoja obrone mam fakt, iz nie zawsze zwramac uwage na to jak sie ktos nazywa, ile postow ma juz na forum, jaki ma obrazek i jakie pochodzenie sobie wklepal. Choc teraz czesciej bede zwracal na to uwage.

Natomiast wracajac do naszej-klasy, klapy czy jak kto woli to nadal bede bronil jej honoru. Porownujac ilosc uzytkownikow klasy z podobnymi europejskimi serwisami to podium murowane, nie wspominajac juz o ilosci userow / ilosci mieszkancow. Dla przykladu podam ze w Niemcy i Austria ma serwis zrzeszajacy, co prawda samych studentow ale maja 3 miniony userow!

----------

## BeteNoire

No rzeczywiście... tak jakby ilość przechodziła automagicznie w jakość...

Podobnie jak z Windows, co?   :Twisted Evil: 

Miałem konto w n-k i skasowałem, gdy przekonałem się, że to blichtr i udawanie.

Rodzina Gentoo to poroniony pomysł tak samo jak te debilne klasy typu "miłośnicy wspaniałego/wspaniałej "tu_wpisz_dowolną_nazwę"...

----------

## ufoman

Co do windows, to n-k podobno stoi na windowsie+IIS. Nie wiem ile w tym prawdy.

----------

## arach

Tak przy okazji, Gentoo to nie tylko linux.

----------

## Poe

no tak, jest teoretycznie taki eksperyment jak Gentoo/BSD z tego co pamietam.

----------

## wodzik

co do klasy gentoo/polaków/marsjan czy krewnych i znajomych króliczka traktuję to jak spam, czy łańcuszki. całkowicie nieprzydatne, zwiększa obciążenie serwerów i generuje niepotrzebny ruch sieciowy.

----------

## SlashBeast

GENTOO/FreeBSD dokładniej.

----------

